# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка # 210 при запуске программы 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7

## Tanya-m2019

Добрый день!
Помогите, у меня проблема. По ошибки удалила папку с базой. Потом ее восстановила из корзины. В дальнейшем при открытии программы выскакивает ошибка:
Error#:-210
Unrecognized field name SP 33739.
Нарушение структур данных таблицы SC 135.
Может, можно как-то исправить. помогите, пожалуйста.
Пробовала сделать тестирование и исправление ИБ.
Вот результат:Вот что дало тестирование.
Таблица - SC135. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 13 - SP33739
Таблица - SC216. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - SC24895. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - SC31752. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH25158. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH30443. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH30465. Не сходится количество полей
Проверка физической целостности таблиц ИБ. Неисправимая ошибка.
Архив базы есть, но старый.

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, можно базу на почту bvs-ekb@yandex.ru

----------


## nnn37

Добрый день, Скажите, пожалуйста, удалось решить проблему. У меня такая же ошибка

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, Скажите, пожалуйста, удалось решить проблему. У меня такая же ошибка


Реально - только восстановление из архивной копии.

----------

